# Drooling Kitty



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

Within the last four days Big Tommy has been drooling while he's sleeping. He's allowed me to look at his teeth and I've rubbed his gums with no problem. As far as I can tell he is eating. Last night I rolled over into a wet spot where he was sleeping. I have a vet appointment tonight, but I was wondering if anyone's cat is a drooler.


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

My Tiddles (11) is a drooler. Always has been. He has brain damage from being burned as a kitten. So we put up with him. THe only time he wants to be close is at night and he wants to sleep with his head on my shoulder. So I wake up with a wet neck and gown. I just keep a wash cloth beside the bed. I take a shower in the morning so it works out well.

But if t his is something that just started all of a sudden you might want to make a trip to the vet.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

How spooky! I was just about to make a post about drooling!

My Finn drools when he purrs - when he's happy. He has always done this for the 4 years I have had him. His mouth has alwqays been fine. I wonder why he does this - it can get quite soggy when giving him a cuddle!


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

My older cat Bleki drools (very little though) when she sleeps, but only now when she's older. Could she be drooling because she's an older cat?


----------



## lydelia (Mar 29, 2005)

Catbot drools occasionally ... I am not sure why. She does it when my hubby is holding her and she is really relaxed. She also does it when she is at the vet and they are examining her. Then she drools everywhere.


----------



## 3kittymama (Jul 15, 2005)

My cat Mia (7) doesn't just drool.. she slobbers! It is like a fountain! It started when we first got her. She bit me so the MP's took her to the vet for rabies tests. While she was quarantined (10 days) they removed her ear mites. Since then she slobbers whenever you touch her ears or take her to the vet. Coincidence?!?


----------



## Emskie (Jan 26, 2005)

When I was an exchange student, my host family had a cat named dusty who was a huge drooler. He was a great cat, but he would jump on your chest while you were lying down and fall asleep w/his head placed on the nook of your neck/chest. Many times I woke up with a puddle of dusty drool on my chest!! 
Now, one of my bosses has a cat (Dawson) that not only looks like dusty and has the same personality, he is also a drooler!! Rests his head in the exact same spot!!! Kind of freaky. I often call Dawson Dusty on accident. :lol:


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

My kitty Tiger was always prone to hairballs, regardless of how much he was brushed. The first sign there was going to be a problem was drool, without fail....


----------

